# Breaking News - Aajtak ( Must See This!)



## Rockstar11 (Feb 11, 2008)

*b.imagehost.org/0082/news.jpg

"Amitabh Bachchan ko thand lagi" *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif(Amitabh Bachchan catches cold)
achha hua aajtak walon ne bata diya bhai.. mujhe laga sirf mujhe hi thand lagti hai..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif Aajtak ki Jai ho!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

waise mera favorite actor Big B hai aur favorite news channel Aajtak hai..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## entrana (Feb 11, 2008)

what the hell is wrong with these people


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 11, 2008)

Aajtak ke reporters ka bheja sarak gaya kya ????  

kya news hai hahahahahaha hahaha hahah ahahaahahahahahahaha


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## anarchist (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL 
i find these days DD News to be best news channel.


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 11, 2008)

anarchist said:


> LOL
> i find these days DD News to be best news channel.



agreed, in the context of _gettin bored to death_ vs _utter stupidity_  i'd prefer the former


----------



## praka123 (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 11, 2008)

arrrggg and I still remember the case of that small kid falling in that pit,all the news channels showed it live for about 20hours or so.disgusting.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 11, 2008)

OMG *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/22.gifi cant stop laughing.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## max_demon (Feb 11, 2008)

muhahahah


----------



## amol48 (Feb 11, 2008)

The Outsider said:


> agreed, in the context of _gettin bored to death_ vs _utter stupidity_  i'd prefer the former



I can't describe myself better than this


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 11, 2008)

And you know onething,Anil Ambani has some stake in TV Today netowork(Aaj Tak,Headlines Today and Tez)!
And surprising thing is all these channels suck to the core.


----------



## blueshift (Feb 11, 2008)

Aajtak IS a stupid channel.


----------



## Asfaq (Feb 11, 2008)

WTF! And I tought Aaj Tak was a more reputable Hindi news channel!


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 11, 2008)

All news channels in India are crap, some are more and I say this because I have studied journalism for last 5 years,


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 11, 2008)

I cant stop laughing


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ohhh Amitabh Bachan to thand lagi?? Acha... 
*Next: Amitabh Bachan ka pet kharab hai... *


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 11, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Ohhh Amitabh Bachan to thand lagi?? Acha...
> *Next: Amitabh Bachan ka pet kharab hai... *



*Next :* BREAKING NEWS, aaaj subah Amitabh 7 baje ke jagah, 8 Baje Toilet gaye . Amitabh ke premiyo ka unke ghar ke bhar _*JAMAWADA*_ laga hoya hain. Kuch logo ka manana hain ke unpe kisi aatma ka Saaya hain  Dekhte hain aaj "KAAL KAPAL MAHAKAL" Par


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 11, 2008)

^LOL.
These reporters are mad.
Why we need the news what stars do?
Yesterday Aishwarya threw some grains(rice), outside her jalsa home for wellbeing of her family.
This was being telecasted in new.
What crap.


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 11, 2008)

aajtak and india.tv are Currently the worst news channel.they are showing some ridiculous stuff since beginning of 2008.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 11, 2008)

lol.....


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> *Next :* BREAKING NEWS, aaaj subah Amitabh 7 baje ke jagah, 8 Baje Toilet gaye . Amitabh ke premiyo ka unke ghar ke bhar _*JAMAWADA*_ laga hoya hain. Kuch logo ka manana hain ke unpe kisi aatma ka Saaya hain  Dekhte hain aaj "KAAL KAPAL MAHAKAL" Par




_Chaliye hum baat karte hain apne reported Gajodhar Bhaiyya se... 

News Reader: Han Gajodhar... kya *rananeeti* banayi hui hai Big B ne
Gajodhar: Ji Renu main aapko batana chahunga ki roz ki tarah bachan saab toilet k liye 7am andar ghuse... lekin soootron k mutabiq bot zor lagane par bhi kuch nahi hua... Unke sabhi fans ne pooja shuru ki... tab jaakar 8 baje pressure bana aur wo toilet ki aur bhaage... and 10 min baad khushi se Vijayi hokar wo wapis aaye_
.....


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2008)

All 24 hour news channels suck. 
Khali Times Now is decent.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 11, 2008)

For me the best is :: CNN-IBN !


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 11, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> _Chaliye hum baat karte hain apne reported Gajodhar Bhaiyya se...
> 
> News Reader: Han Gajodhar... kya *rananeeti* banayi hui hai Big B ne
> Gajodhar: Ji Renu main aapko batana chahunga ki roz ki tarah bachan saab toilet k liye 7am andar ghuse... lekin soootron k mutabiq bot zor lagane par bhi kuch nahi hua... Unke sabhi fans ne pooja shuru ki... tab jaakar 8 baje pressure bana aur wo toilet ki aur bhaage... and 10 min baad khushi se Vijayi hokar wo wapis aaye_
> .....


ROTFL 

But don't you think this news piece has got what it wants??? publicity and viewership for the channel!!!! look at this thread itself....


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 11, 2008)

BlackBerry7100g said:


> For me the best is :: CNN-IBN !



+1! CNN-IBN and NDTV 24x7 are easily the best.


----------



## utsav (Feb 11, 2008)

Man.this india tv sucks big time.they r always showing stuffs like bhoot pret in this modern world   .all other news channels show evry news as breaking news.whether it may be a small news or big news.for them evrything is breaking.star news is more likely a entertainment channel coz they always show that raju shrivastav and saas bahu serials.  ndtv india and dd news is much better if u want real news.


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 11, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ROTFL
> 
> But don't you think this news piece has got what it wants??? publicity and viewership for the channel!!!! look at this thread itself....



To each his own I'd say... don u agree?


_Btw Bachan uncle kaise hain ab??_ Lol


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 11, 2008)

Every news is a breaking news for them.I remember once they were shooting a child who was running from a snake ..they could have rescued him instead..WTF


----------



## utsav (Feb 11, 2008)

I also think always that they always like to shoot at places where they can be of very much help.they just shoot and hav fun


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 11, 2008)

Better move to some gud news channel like CNN-IBN and NDTV24X7

of choose google news

All hindi news channels are like JA


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 11, 2008)

Even the Times Now is quite good.
But still NDTV rocks!


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 11, 2008)

NDTV24*7 Is good but i dont think it is very far off from this race.CNN-IBN though is the best acc. to me


----------



## PCWORM (Feb 11, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> *b.imagehost.org/0082/news.jpg
> 
> "Amitabh Bachchan ko thand lagi" *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif(Amitabh Bachchan catches cold)
> achha hua aajtak walon ne bata diya bhai.. mujhe laga sirf mujhe hi thand lagti hai..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif Aajtak ki Jai ho!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


If they dont hav nething serious to show,,,they come up wid these stupid
and unneccesary things,,,


----------



## praka123 (Feb 11, 2008)

currently I have no option for cnn-ibn as I switched to sun-dth .I liked the news anchor venkatesh for his presentation.

for now,ndtv-24/7 and ndtv news is good.and I was a viewer of Prannoy Roy's(NDTV) World this Week program loong back in DD days 
there are few fta channels which I dont have any Idea which one is better:
jain tv,total tv,sahara etc 

thankfully,I m mostly watching Malayalam channels(+ndtv channels) which covers news very well esp India Vision and Asianet


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2008)

digit forum he best hai news ke liye
TV par news dekhne ki zaroorat hi nahi


----------



## vigneshnm (Feb 11, 2008)

Yest on star news some guy in amitabh's house threw some grains in front of ash, presumably for "nazar utarna". those out-of-work reporters were discussing whoz nazar have they removed. they r sayin the same things n showing the same video over n over again!


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 11, 2008)

Lawl


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 11, 2008)

lolzz... ey.. plz tell to aajtak reporter ki mujhe bhi thand lagi... !


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 11, 2008)

Tomorrow they'll tell you who farted
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 11, 2008)

NDTV24x7-the best. Hindi news channel show more breaking news than normal ones which really matter


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 11, 2008)

lol


----------



## blueshift (Feb 11, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> aajtak and india.tv are Currently the worst news channel.they are showing some ridiculous stuff since beginning of 2008.


+1


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 11, 2008)

Mahahahhaahahaaa .. =)) =))


----------



## sms_solver (Feb 11, 2008)

24x7 news channel these days must not be watched for news. They are to be treated as entertainment channels. See IndiaTV, you will be amazed to see what they are broadcasting lately! around 7-9pm


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 12, 2008)

^ yeah 
IndiaTV bole toh chamatkarTV


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 12, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> _Chaliye hum baat karte hain apne reported Gajodhar Bhaiyya se...
> 
> News Reader: Han Gajodhar... kya *rananeeti* banayi hui hai Big B ne
> Gajodhar: Ji Renu main aapko batana chahunga ki roz ki tarah bachan saab toilet k liye 7am andar ghuse... lekin soootron k mutabiq bot zor lagane par bhi kuch nahi hua... Unke sabhi fans ne pooja shuru ki... tab jaakar 8 baje pressure bana aur wo toilet ki aur bhaage... and 10 min baad khushi se Vijayi hokar wo wapis aaye_
> .....


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL! Aaj Tak maine ise news nahi dekha.....
Most of news channels in India are crap. NDTV is an exception. They are doing a good job.


----------



## skghosh44 (Feb 12, 2008)

Due to those bakbwas and lengthy process of presenting a one line news for 100 line with ad (20 mnts news 40 mnts ads).   I leave watching news in the private TV channel. May be one day behind the world I read news from News Paper which is far far better than those Channels. I think the news broadcast from All India Radio is the best.


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 12, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Tomorrow they'll tell you who farted
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png




+1


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 12, 2008)

And the worst things is "India TV" ppl have downloaded "Chris Angel" magic trick videos from Youtube.com and now showing regularly. Like Levitation trick, Walking on Water, Car Accident, Fire stunt, Shadow tricks, etc.

Even they never tell that who is this magician. They always show these tricks like its happening by accident. What they are trying to do is earning money from phone calls and SMS.

If you really want to show such stuffs, then show them in 1 hours show with the truth and secret behind them instead of talking rubbish about them and asking viewers to call them.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 13, 2008)

T159 said:


> digit forum he best hai news ke liye
> TV par news dekhne ki zaroorat hi nahi



yep 100% agreed.. 

yeh thread hi dekhlo.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74131&highlight=earthquake

humare paas live reporter hai.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16.gif


----------



## nik_for_you (Feb 13, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> yep 100% agreed..
> 
> yeh thread hi dekhlo.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74131&highlight=earthquake
> 
> humare paas live reporter hai.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16.gif



lol...


----------

